# I Stirred My Yeast In Instead Of Just Sprinkling On Top



## Erica (Jul 25, 2012)

This is my second Wine Kit i make, the first one i made said to add the yeast in some warm water in a cup and then add to fermenter, from what i heard its ok to stir then but not ok to stir if you sprinkle on top. On the kit im doing now the instruction said to sprinkle the yeast on top, and i went an stirred it in oops, is this still going to be ok? The kit is from Wine Kitz in Canada and its a Sommelier Reserve AMARONE it was the highest end kit they had at the store, suck to think i might have screwed it up.


----------



## Scott (Jul 25, 2012)

Should be alright, if it doesn't get to bubbling in 12-24 hrs then add a like yeast (without stirring) 

Mmm Amarone is a great choice!


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm with Scott. Should be fine. Just watch and see.


----------



## Erica (Jul 25, 2012)

Scott said:


> Should be alright, if it doesn't get to bubbling in 12-24 hrs then add a like yeast (without stirring)
> 
> Mmm Amarone is a great choice!





dangerdave said:


> I'm with Scott. Should be fine. Just watch and see.



Thank you very much, Its been about 12 hours and i can hear it bubble, just cant see it because of all the oak and grape skins on top.


----------



## rjb222 (Jul 25, 2012)

Erica said:


> Thank you very much, Its been about 12 hours and i can hear it bubble, just cant see it because of all the oak and grape skins on top.


 Sanitize a spoon and push this under the surface at least once a day preferably 2 times.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 25, 2012)

_rjb_ is right on that one! Make sure you punch down that cap (push the oak and skins down so they get wet) a couple of times a day.

Glad to hear it's fermenting. Proceed as instructed. Watch your SG. That's the yeasties at work! I just love those little guys!


----------



## Erica (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you, she's fermenting really good, you can hear it 20 feet away lol. On the instructions it say to push down grape skins once a day and it said to have the skins in a mesh bag but it didn't come with one so i just put them in freely, and it also says to stir on day 2 and 3, now i heard that it might be better to stir everyday, should i stir everyday to get oxygen to the yeast? Since the skins are floating around freely i think it would be easier to just stir everyday instead of pushing them all down, or will this hurt it in anyway. Thanks


----------



## Scott (Jul 26, 2012)

Stir each day if not twice daily. The mesh bag is good when time to transfer, put on your list of things to get. Or paint strainer bags work as well.


----------



## Erica (Jul 26, 2012)

Scott said:


> Stir each day if not twice daily. The mesh bag is good when time to transfer, put on your list of things to get. Or paint strainer bags work as well.



Thank you, ill need to get one.


----------



## saramc (Jul 27, 2012)

Erica said:


> Thank you, she's fermenting really good, you can hear it 20 feet away lol. On the instructions it say to push down grape skins once a day and it said to have the skins in a mesh bag but it didn't come with one so i just put them in freely, and it also says to stir on day 2 and 3, now i heard that it might be better to stir everyday, should i stir everyday to get oxygen to the yeast? Since the skins are floating around freely i think it would be easier to just stir everyday instead of pushing them all down, or will this hurt it in anyway. Thanks


 
You will want to stir and punch down the cap to get the best outcome.


----------

